# Sandals



## mike.tremper (May 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if sandals in Jamaica has rofr in their contracts. I'm new to this and was looking into the sandals location. Thanks for the info if anyone has any


----------



## tschwa2 (May 24, 2015)

They do have ROFR.  For years, they were not using it.  About 2 years ago they sent out letters to all owners specifically reminding all owners that they have ROFR and that all contracts had to be submitted and that Sandals plans on exercising at their discretion.  

Owners briefly started communicating with each other after that and someone said they did have a contract exercised and their understanding was that Sandals would be just as happy to get rid of the TS owners.  They previously had 2 dedicated employees working in the TS division.  One resigned last year and I hear they do not plan on replacing her.  It's been a little over 6 months.

My guess is that prime winter season is more likely to be exercised than the rest of the year but if the contract is for a very low price they might as well exercise just to get rid of the remaining contracts.


----------



## mike.tremper (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. That's a bummer though that I'll never be able to get a great deal there. Anybody have any recommendations on anything similar


----------



## tschwa2 (May 24, 2015)

I would still try if you see a bargain.  With only one employee doing reservations, mf mailings and collections, dealing with problems and and rofr, an rofr might slip through the cracks.


----------



## mike.tremper (May 24, 2015)

You seem very knowledgeable. What do you think is fair value for a studio floating week


----------



## tschwa2 (May 25, 2015)

I bought when they weren't exercising ROFR so it's hard for me to say.

Are you looking at a 1-52 or a 16-50?


----------



## mike.tremper (May 25, 2015)

Just says floating week. We would usually use it in the summer so it wouldn't really matter to us I guess


----------

